# Standard MK III



## kilo11 (Nov 7, 2011)

Ruger is one of the few domestic companies that makes a decent field grade .22 semi-auto. I'm not talking target pistols either. I'm talking about guns like the old Colt Woodsman and other slim trim little .22s that made a walk afield the best time you could have with your clothes on. I never understood why Ruger refused to offer the MK I, II and now III short 4 3/4 inch with adj sights.able I have owned sevral MK II 512s. Perfect for the range but not like a Woodsman or Duramatic out in the field. Don't get me wrong, the Standard series are excellent guns already. I just think an offering with adjustable sights would make it that much sweeter.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

kilo11 said:


> Ruger is one of the few domestic companies that makes a decent field grade .22 semi-auto. I'm not talking target pistols either. I'm talking about guns like the old Colt Woodsman and other slim trim little .22s that made a walk afield the best time you could have with your clothes on. I never understood why Ruger refused to offer the MK I, II and now III short 4 3/4 inch with adj sights.able I have owned sevral MK II 512s. Perfect for the range but not like a Woodsman or Duramatic out in the field. Don't get me wrong, the Standard series are excellent guns already. I just think an offering with adjustable sights would make it that much sweeter.


the shorter sight radius and the adjustable sights are pretty much a wash for the average shooter ..... for the same price you could get the longer barrel which increases the sight radius and therefore the accuracy.


----------

